# eMachines W5243 processor upgrade



## deathtoall (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey, i'm thinking about swapping out my W5243 emachine's athlon 64 3800+ processor for an amd phenom 9950 quad core, and i need to know if i can do so without any problems or serious issues. now i now my mother board has an AM2 socket and the processor i want has is AM2+ but i read AM2+ will work in AM2 sockets, while losing some capabilities.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your best bet is Email eMachines support and see if they will provide a CPU support list, if the OEM eMachines bios does not support it it will not work.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

phenoms are NOT going to be usuable on that emachine board ....


----------

